

The poor neglected gifted child - tokenadult
http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2014/03/15/the-poor-neglected-gifted-child/rJpv8G4oeawWBBvXVtZyFM/story.html

======
cafard
I have to say that the school districts in well-off areas spend a lot of time
thinking about these kids, and have some pretty good programs for them. I am
thinking in particular of the suburban counties around Washington, DC:
Montgomery and Howard counties in Maryland, Fairfax and Loudoun in Virginia.

------
thrush
Maybe what this prototypical child needs is assistance with social skills,
fitness, anxiety, etc. (the problems that we so frequently hear the smart ones
struggle with).

------
fsk
The government spend huge amounts of money on the bottom 1% for special
education. The same amount of money should be spent on the top 1%.

------
danieltillett
Seems nobody is interest in what happens to smart kids here - just like the
rest of the world.

